# Flat hosepipe on a cassette reel



## maggielou (Mar 25, 2008)

Has anyone ever used one of these. Are they any good. The one I have been looking at is 20M. When connecting from a tap to the van, if only, say, 3 metres is required do you have to unwind the whole 20 m. or can the water pass through the hosepipe while it is still in the cassette.

When finished does it rewind automatically when a button is pressed.


The one I am interested in is brand new and still in the box.

Does anyone know what price they are to buy normally.

Any information gratefully received.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Don't bother its a pain in the bum! means unwinding it fully to use then you have to wind it back into cassette which promptly falls apart and is now in garage! it leaks as well if all water not out which you can't tell as when its flat its not quite flat enough. We now have cut it up into bits and take few bits shoved in watering can! ya live and learn :lol: 

Greenie (being happy keeps me going! :roll:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Hose*

Hi

Don't touch one with a barge pole is my advice.

Instead, get a 50m garden hose and cut a short length - say 10 metres foro when you are pitched near a tap and also keep the 40m on the reel for use as and when needed.

Russell


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

There painfull :x


----------



## maggielou (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks guys, you just saved me £20 plus postage. Brilliant


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Food grade flat hoses on a cassette are GREAT!
Food grade flat hoses on a cassette are A NIGHTMARE!

They do leak on the edges after a while, but food grade is food grade and compact is compact - after 3 years I bought another.

To tell which one to get and which one to avoid:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-503636.html#503636

Yes, the food grade ones have to be unrolled completely; not a problem at all with the right one! Very quick.

Dave


----------



## 109334 (Jan 20, 2008)

we have just bought a blue flat hose 20m from outdoor bits used it yesterday for the first time,you do have to unroll it all out and it only just goes back on reel when you have finished,it seems ok but only time and a lot of use will tell....


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

Ours is three years old and still in perfect nick - no problems at all (but you do hae to unroll it completely every time, and make take care rolling it back up again. Wouldn't be without it. It is a food grade one, and I bought it from Brownhills in Swindon.


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi I have one of these--not food grade but no probs after 4 yrs and you can wind as much in or out as you like--they are quite big 
terry

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/50ft-ROLL-FLAT-HOSE-PIPE-FREE-SPRAY-GUN-BOXED-NEW_W0QQitemZ380085854210QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUK_Home_Garden_GardenEquipment_HandTools_SM?hash=item380085854210&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1296|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318 :lol:


----------



## 38Rover (Nov 9, 2006)

I managed to find in MAKRO in Malaga a 15m cassette hose which you just pull out the required length to use then roll back up works fine.
It consists of 3 small plastic pipe joined to make 1 flat pipe.I think i paid about 15 euros at the time about 2 years ago.
Colin Frier


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

maddie said:


> Hi I have one of these--not food grade but no probs after 4 yrs and you can wind as much in or out as you like--they are quite big
> terry
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/50ft-ROLL-FLAT-HOSE-PIPE-FREE-SPRAY-GUN-BOXED-NEW_W0QQitemZ380085854210QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUK_Home_Garden_GardenEquipment_HandTools_SM?hash=item380085854210&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1296|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318 :lol:


If it's not fully unwound for use, how do you make sure there's no water left in the pipe when you store it away? Surely if the hose is flat on the cassette no water will pass along the hose anyway!

Have to say that we had one of these cassttes and ended up cutting off about 20ft of hose for use. We have since bought a spiral hose of 10m that packs away a lot more easily into our gas locker and is a lot easier to use in any situation. ( it's the blue hose bought at any of the motorhome show stands ).


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

That's the one we have. 
The three holes are quite small so it doesn't pass water (!) very quickly 
though.
The boon is that it does not tangle at all.


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Hi pippin, 

Still doesn't answer my question though. 
Happy xmas BTW


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi it probably does hold water but it has never leaked out into the van :lol: I always let it run a bit before filling just to flush it out :lol: :lol: no ill side effects :lol: :lol: 
terry


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*Flat hoses*

Greetings,

We have owned two flat cassette hoses in over 20 years, the first one lasted about 9 years, the second one started to leak this year and we were forced to purchase a new one.

We found it hard to find one of the same quality and length of our previous ones and we also checked out the plastic hose with three close coupled pipes that can be used on the reel, but this type was not suitable as the reel was very big and the length was not long enough and too large to go in our locker.

We have now managed to get hold of a suitable replacement.

We have tried food grade plastic hoses on our previous boat and in our 'van but they are big, heavy and cumbersome, the cassettes are ideal for storage and they can be rolled up with the residue water being depleted.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We've tried keeping the flat hose on the cassette, and, for all the reasons mentioned above, found it a pain to use.

After using it kinked and so producing several pinprick sized holes, we cut it into shorter lengths and carry 2 hoselock connectors. Thus we can adjust the length of the hose we use according to the distance from the tap. Each length stores in a small space, rolled up or on a piece of wood cut to shape, and is easier to drain, put away and use than the longer length ever was.

G


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Had a flat hose on a cassette since we changed to a motorhome 7 years ago. Still using the original one. I doubt whether it is food grade. Didn't seem important then and it hasn't killed us.
Would we have another? Without doubt, and I still wouldn't pay extra for food grade.
Gerry


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

*Re: Flat hoses*



Humber-Traveller said:


> Greetings,
> 
> We have owned two flat cassette hoses in over 20 years, the first one lasted about 9 years, the second one started to leak this year and we were forced to purchase a new one.
> 
> ...


Hi that's the type on my link
terry


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

i've got three that i join together, dont know if their food grade as i've never tried to eat them


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

I've got the type that was linked to at Ebay earlier (though bought mine from Riversway). 3 small pipes so no need to remove from cassette to use. The two ends are threaded and will screw into one another...so when in the van it's a "closed system" so no leakage of any water left in the pipes. Only problem I have is that I haven't yet found a converter to hoselock that'll work so I can plug direct onto my Heos.


----------



## GOVER (May 1, 2005)

I use food grade flat hose on a cassette and have never had any problems. As you wind in let the water flow out and it stores flat every time. I have 2 x 20m and 1 x 10m which allow extreme idleness when filing 280 litres.

I can never comprehend why people have problems with this type of product.

Gover


----------

